#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  BLUETOOTH,wireless and mobile communication,free lecture notes pdf

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

It offers an ad-hoc approach for allowing various devices to communicate within a moderate 10 meter range.
Bluetooth operates in the 2.4 Ghz ISM band(2400-2483.5 MHz)
It utilizes a frequency hopping TDD scheme





  Similar Threads: Speech Coding,wireless and mobile communication,free lecture notes download 4G free lecture,wireless and mobile communication,notes and pdf download Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Wireless Transmission Protocols,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

----------

